# Reloading 3 1/2"



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

i'm thinking about getting into reloading my own 3.5" goose loads. does anyone out there know of a good reloader for the money that can reload shells from the 2.75"-3.5"?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Mec 3 1/2" steel master with the short kit.


----------

